
Visual Studio “15” Introduces New JavaScript Language Service, Salsa - ltcode
http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/news/visual-studio-15-introduces-new-javascript-language-service-salsa
======
tracker1
I believe that this is what VS Code has been using for a couple of releases
now... I mostly ignore it, but if VS proper is switching, hopefully that will
improve intellisense, which can cause VS to become unbearably slow in larger
web/js projects.

Also looking forward to some of the .Net Core changes coming into play in the
future, as it may get me working with C# again.

